# Optimal calcium and phosphorous content?



## anne s (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello everyone, we need some advice on the dry dog food for our 15 weeks GSD puppy. We have been feeding TOTW puppy food since Lark was 8 weeks old and she is doing great with it. Now we are thinking to switch to Fromm Gold LBP with the consideration of high calcium and phosphorous level in TOTW Puppy food. I know lots of people like Fromm here. However, I just found out its phosphorous is 1.02% and calcium is 1.08%. Is calcium too low? AAFCO suggests 1.2 to 1.8% for calcium. How do you guys think about it?

Also, we are still feeding our puppy 3 times a day. But the portion seems too small for her since we have to divide the total amount to 3 and sometimes 4 (she finishes it in less than 2 minutes). Should we start to feed her twice daily?

Thank you!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The calcium and phosphorus levels in the Fromm food are fine. As for the AAFCO guideline, I would not be comfortable feeding a GSD puppy (or any other large breed puppy) a food with 1.8% calcium. 

I prefer to stick to 3 meals a day as long as you are able, and the puppy is interested in all 3 meals. Omen, who will be 9 months in about 2 weeks, fairly recently lost interest in eating lunch and was switched to 2 meals a day. Jazz, my 6 year old, was switched from 3 to 2 meals at around the same age, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The AAFCO ratio for growth stage is 1:1, which is what Fromm has. The AAFCO chart states 1.2% calcium for growth stage. The 1.8% is the maximum for Adult maintenance.


----------



## anne s (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies. I just ordered one bag of Fromm Gold for LBP to try, however, I still don't feel very comfortable with the low Ca level (1.08%) which is very low compared to the suggested 1.2% minimum for growth stage. I found the following statements on one of the articles from AAFCO website:

The CNES recommended that the calcium and phosphorus in
growth formulas for the large-bred or large-size dogs be allowed to decrease to 0.9%
and 0.75%, respectively, while still being judged to meet the Growth and Reproduction
Nutrient Profile. However, based on comments and a publication10 demonstrating that
some diets containing 0.88% to 1.04% Ca on a DM basis (2.2 to 2.6 g Ca/1000 kcal
ME) when fed to medium- or large-breed puppies produced inhibited growth in 10-
week growth studies compared to diets containing between 1.3 to 1.8% Ca, the
AAFCO Pet Food Committee elected to keep the minimum recommended calcium and
phosphorus concentrations in the Growth and Reproduction Nutrient Profile at 1.2%
and 1.0%, respectively, for all dog food products that substantiate nutritional adequacy 
based on being formulated to meet the nutrient content of the Dog Food Nutrient
Profile for Growth and Reproduction.

Has anyone feeding their puppy with Fromm LBP ever noticed the slower growth? When do you guys think is the best time to switch to adult food?

Thank you again!


----------

